# Fishing/Diving this weekend



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

So the wife is out of town and I had a trip set up to go out to Venice to go tuna fishing but that ended up getting cancelled. Wanted to see if anyone had room for an extra to go either diving or fishing this weekend. I am new to fishing and don't know too much about fishing down here other than bottom dropping for snapper/trigger but I have my own boat as well so if anyone was interested in going for a free ride to possibly teach me a few things about fishing either inshore or offshore. Saturday or Sunday works for me anytime of day.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Hurricane is comming , gonna be rough ~ hope it turns and goes to Texas, they need the rain more than we do .


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

NOAA says that the seas should still be 1-2' on Saturday and then 2-4' on Sunday. Looks like Saturday should still be good, especially inshore.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*diving or fishing*

base up your post , you are limited to weekends if not so then send me a pm

for diving Orion45 on this forum is a good diver and is often looking for someone to go with.

For fishing- if you need someone to go next weekend, send me a pm I am retired and normally go during the week, but could go out on the weekend. While not an expert, I can show you a few thing to get you started. 

Little surprized that you didin't get more offers/response

ed


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

submainer thanks for the reply, I sent you a pm. Little surprised too. I mean if anyone still wants to go out tomorrow and show me a thing or two about fishing inshore/offshore they would be getting a free trip out of it. If no one wants to go I guess i'll be watching football.


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Fishing*

I sent a PM not sure if it went through, but I would be willing next weekend, have several obligations this weekend. I've been out with Ed, great guy, you should go with him, if you have the chance. You can e-mail me at [email protected] or call 256-307-1145 or 334-270-5680.


----------

